# antenna connection



## actinic (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, I'm upgrading to Dish HD next week and getting a VIP222. The plan is to use an OTA antenna to avoid the extra charge for locals.

Is it better to plug the antenna to the box or direct to the HDTV instead?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Plug it into the HDTV. Less possible conversions that way.

Plus I think if you don't have locals as an option, the receiver will not even show the HD locals.

Oh yea........... welcome to the board.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

yoyo1010 said:


> Plug it into the HDTV. Less possible conversions that way.
> 
> Plus I think if you don't have locals as an option, the receiver will not even show the HD locals.
> 
> Oh yea........... welcome to the board.


I know I've asked this before but my memory is getting a little full. It seems strange that if you don't subscribe to locals the 222 doesn't show OTA locals. What happens when SAT locals are not available? This 222 added feature (if you know what I mean) just seems weird.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

BopMan said:


> I know I've asked this before but my memory is getting a little full. It seems strange that if you don't subscribe to locals the 222 doesn't show OTA locals. What happens when SAT locals are not available? This 222 added feature (if you know what I mean) just seems weird.


The tuner is ATSC (digital only). I'm not too sure about it not picking them up if you don't subscribe to locals, but I know for sure it is disabled if you don't sub to HD, unless you pay a 6$ fee per month. Might be the same way if you don't sub to locals.

If they aren't availible, that might be a different story.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I have had this issue before. If you don't care about the Electronic Program Guide (EPG) of the local channels, you don't need to spend the extra $$ on the local channels. You just plug the antenna into the receiver, and you will pick up the local digital channels. If you subscribe to the locals, then you will receive duplicate channels on your EPG. Of course you can modify those channel listings under favorites.


----------



## actinic (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. So long as pic quality isn't affected I'm inclined to connect to receiver ... one less remote to worry about.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Your PQ will be fine. As a matter of fact, locals off the antenna do have a better PQ than locals from the satellite.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

BopMan said:


> I know I've asked this before but my memory is getting a little full. It seems strange that if you don't subscribe to locals the 222 doesn't show OTA locals. What happens when SAT locals are not available? This 222 added feature (if you know what I mean) just seems weird.


To be clear:
*If one does not subscribe to any Dish Network services, the ATSC tuner will not function

*If one subscribes to at least one Dish Network service, ATSC tuner will function.

*If you subscribe to Dish Network, but not the local channels service, one can still use the ATSC tuner to view and record locals stations, but the EPG will provide no programming details for your digital locals.

*If one subscribes to Dish Network and local channels service, ATSC tuner can be used to view and record digtial locals and EPG will have programming info that will recording to a DVR simple.


----------

